# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Τελικά θεραπεύεται η κατάθλιψη;

## NaYa

Η κατάθλιψη;;;

----------


## BlackCoral

Ναι. Αλλάζοντας όμως πράγματα στον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε, στον τρόπο που μας φερόμαστε, στον τρόπο που αναλύουμε τα ζητήματα που μας απασχολούν, στον τρόπο που μας "φέρουμε" μέσα στον κόσμο.
Χθες έβλεπα ένα ντοκυμαντέρ για τη ζωή της Μέριλιν Μονρόε. Που το τέλος της ήρθε από κατάθλιψη (η κατάθλιψη την οδήγησε στα βαρβιτουρικά, κι αυτή θεωρώ τη γενεσιουργό αιτία). Ο τελευταίος της γάμος ήταν με τον Άρθουρ Μίλερ, που τον θεωρούσε πολύ ανώτερό της, ενώ έκρινε τον εαυτό της ως ατάλαντη. Όταν τυχαία διάβασε ένα του σημειωματάριο όπου την έλεγε χαζή, αυτό την τσάκισε, ήταν ένα τέλος προδιαγεγραμμένο γιατί ό,τι και να είχε, δεν είχε την ίδια, δεν ήταν σύμμαχός της, δεν είχε τσαγανό να παλέψει τον κάθε ηλίθιο που θα της έλεγε για τι πράγματα ήταν ικανή και ως πού θα έφτανε.
Σε ό,τι θες να φτάσεις, θα φτάσεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

ΝΑΙ!! ΝΑΙ!! ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΕΤΑΙ!! , ειναι ενα μηνυμα που πρεπει να περαστει σε ολους! και μπραβω σου που το κανεις θεμα!
Ομως για να θεραπευτει η καταθλιψη πρεπει να κανουμε κατις και εμεις! πρεπει να "σηκοθουμε" να βρουμε δυναμη να παμε τον γιατρο! οσο το παραταμε ,, οσο τα αφηνουμε για "αυριο" τοσο χειροτερα γινετε η ασθενεια μας!

----------


## NaYa

Θέλω ΤΟΣΟ πολύ να συμφωνήσω..είναι το πιο δυσκολο πράγμα που παλεύω να κάνω (κ δεν είμαι μικρή)!Είναι να παλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου ,με την ιδιοσυγκρασία σου και τον λάθος τρόπο σκέψης που σε οδηγεί σε "σκοτεινά μονοπάτια".Είναι να προσπαθείς καθημερινώς,κάθε δευτερόλεπτο να επιλέγεις την επιφάνεια και όχι τον βυθό και να κόβεις τα σχοινιά που σε τραβάνε κάτω..ενώ συγχρόνως δουλεύεις, οδηγείς, μιλάς,κάνεις διάλεξη, ψωνίζεις,βλέπεις τιβι..Αγομαι κ φέρομαι από ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις και σιχαίνομαι το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κατακτήσει την ψυχική μου σταθερότητα ... Επιπόλαιη και εγωιστρια νιώθω..με πολλές προβολές..

----------


## george1520

> Θέλω ΤΟΣΟ πολύ να συμφωνήσω..είναι το πιο δυσκολο πράγμα που παλεύω να κάνω (κ δεν είμαι μικρή)!Είναι να παλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου ,με την ιδιοσυγκρασία σου και τον λάθος τρόπο σκέψης που σε οδηγεί σε "σκοτεινά μονοπάτια".Είναι να προσπαθείς καθημερινώς,κάθε δευτερόλεπτο να επιλέγεις την επιφάνεια και όχι τον βυθό και να κόβεις τα σχοινιά που σε τραβάνε κάτω..ενώ συγχρόνως δουλεύεις, οδηγείς, μιλάς,κάνεις διάλεξη, ψωνίζεις,βλέπεις τιβι..Αγομαι κ φέρομαι από ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις και σιχαίνομαι το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κατακτήσει την ψυχική μου σταθερότητα ... Επιπόλαιη και εγωιστρια νιώθω..με πολλές προβολές..


Αντιμετωπίζεις τους φόβους σου και όχι τον εαυτό σου. Τον εαυτό σου τον βοηθάς να αποβάλει ότι άχρηστο κουβαλάει το οποίο επηρεάζει την ζωή σου για να γίνει καλύτερος. Όχι για τους άλλους αλλά για σένα.

----------


## hlias1988

> Ναι. Αλλάζοντας όμως πράγματα στον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε, στον τρόπο που μας φερόμαστε, στον τρόπο που αναλύουμε τα ζητήματα που μας απασχολούν, στον τρόπο που μας "φέρουμε" μέσα στον κόσμο.
> Χθες έβλεπα ένα ντοκυμαντέρ για τη ζωή της Μέριλιν Μονρόε. Που το τέλος της ήρθε από κατάθλιψη (η κατάθλιψη την οδήγησε στα βαρβιτουρικά, κι αυτή θεωρώ τη γενεσιουργό αιτία). Ο τελευταίος της γάμος ήταν με τον Άρθουρ Μίλερ, που τον θεωρούσε πολύ ανώτερό της, ενώ έκρινε τον εαυτό της ως ατάλαντη. Όταν τυχαία διάβασε ένα του σημειωματάριο όπου την έλεγε χαζή, αυτό την τσάκισε, ήταν ένα τέλος προδιαγεγραμμένο γιατί ό,τι και να είχε, δεν είχε την ίδια, δεν ήταν σύμμαχός της, δεν είχε τσαγανό να παλέψει τον κάθε ηλίθιο που θα της έλεγε για τι πράγματα ήταν ικανή και ως πού θα έφτανε.
> Σε ό,τι θες να φτάσεις, θα φτάσεις.


γεια σου! μετα απο ενα μπαν ενος μηνος επανηλθα!
τεσπα δεν ειναι αυτο το θεμα.
εγω παλαιοτερα ημουν κοινωνικος. τωρα ειμαι ολομοναχος με το προβλημα μου.
ειχα παρεες που τους ειχα πολυ ψηλα στα ματια μου. 
για καποιο λογο απο αυτους τωρα εισπρατω μονο αδιαφορια.
νομιζω οτι με εχει ρηξη αυτο....

----------


## giorgos panou

> Θέλω ΤΟΣΟ πολύ να συμφωνήσω..είναι το πιο δυσκολο πράγμα που παλεύω να κάνω (κ δεν είμαι μικρή)!Είναι να παλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου ,με την ιδιοσυγκρασία σου και τον λάθος τρόπο σκέψης που σε οδηγεί σε "σκοτεινά μονοπάτια".Είναι να προσπαθείς καθημερινώς,κάθε δευτερόλεπτο να επιλέγεις την επιφάνεια και όχι τον βυθό και να κόβεις τα σχοινιά που σε τραβάνε κάτω..ενώ συγχρόνως δουλεύεις, οδηγείς, μιλάς,κάνεις διάλεξη, ψωνίζεις,βλέπεις τιβι..Αγομαι κ φέρομαι από ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις και σιχαίνομαι το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω κατακτήσει την ψυχική μου σταθερότητα ... Επιπόλαιη και εγωιστρια νιώθω..με πολλές προβολές..


 Η καταθλιψη ισως μερικες φορες εχει να κανει με ελλειψη εγωισμου, εαν δλδ εισουν εγωιστρια -οπωςγραφεις πιο πανω- τωτες θα ασχολιοσουν πιο πολυ με τον εαυτο σου, με το δικο σου καλο και με τα δικα σου "θελω" αρα θα ηταν πιο δυσκολο να εχεις καταθλιψη, οπου συνηθως ειναι λογο του αντιθετου χαρακτηρα, λογο του οτι δεν αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας οπως οι αλλοι, λογο του οτι δεν κυνηγαμε τα υλικα αγαθα για εμας η τις απολαυσεις μας οπως οι αλλοι, ισως για αυτο μερικοι εχουμε καταθλιψη.
Το ιδανικο ειναι να υπαρχει μετρο, να ειναι στην μεση τα πραγματα, να υπαρχει αρμονια δλδ ουτε πολυ εγωιστες διοτις τωτες γινομαστε κακοι, αλλα ουτε και υπερβολικα δοτικοι χαρακτηρες διοτις τωτες ερχετε παλυ η καταθλιψη, η αρμονια σε ολα αυτα φερνει την ψυχικη μας υγεια.

----------


## elis

Σε αυτο που λεσ για τη μονροε το μυαλο τησ την εκρινε ωσ αταλαντη κι ο αλλοσ την ελεγε χαζη κι ηρθε κι εδεσε αυτα ειναι πασιγνωστα προβληματα των γυναικων και ωφειλονται στην μη ισοτητα στη μεταδοση τησ πληροφορια δηλαδη στη γυναικα δε θα πει ο αντρασ κοιτα τον τροπο δουλεια του μαλακα θα πεισ αν ειναι gay η αντρασ αρα επειδη εχω κοριτσια αυτο εξηγει γτ ειναι χαζεσ γτ δεν ξερουν τιποτα απο ζωη και δεν εχουν σωστη πληροφορηση το αταλαντη αφου ηταν ομορφη ποιο ταλεντο δεν καλλιεργηθηκε το ταλεντο τα παιρνε τα λεφτα με την εμφανιση

----------


## elis

Οποια νιωθει χαζη να ψαξει να βρει τισ κορεσ μου που τισ μεγαλωσα εγω με ισοτητα μπορουν να σασ θεραπευσουν πολυ ανετα σασ προκαλω δηλαδη τοσο σιγουροσ ειμαι για το μεγαλωμα ολα οφειλονται οτι οταν βλεπουν γυναικα οι αντρεσ αλλαζουν συμπεριφορα ενω υπαρχει κοινοσ τοποσ για συζητηση τωρα θα μου πεισ δεν τισ ενδιαφερει ετσι μαθανε αυτο λεω τοσα χρονια

----------


## LiloCook

Η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα. Η χημεία του εγκεφάλου καθορίζει τη συναισθηματική μας κατάσταση. Το να πεις σε ενα καταθλιπτικο "μην εισαι στεναχωρημενος" είναι σαν να λες σε καποιον που εχει ασθα "παρε μια βαθυα ανασα". Απλα δεν μπορει. 

Θεωρω πως υπαρχει τρόποι να γίνει καλυτερα ενας ανθρωπος με καταθλιψη και αυτος σίγουρα δεν είναι απλα να κάνει "ωραίες σκέψεις". 

Δεν αρκεί να θέλεις να φτάσεις εκεί που θες, το ζητημα ειναι και μπορείς. Και εγω θελω να μην εχω βουλιμία αλλα΄δεν αρκεί να το θελω. Και δεν σταματαω να εχω βουλιμια γιατί δεν το θελω, αλλα γιατί ακόμα δεν μπορω. 

Βρες ενα καλό ψυχολόγο που θα σε βοηθήσει. Θεωρω πως ειναι η μοναδικη λύση. 

( ξέρω τώρα λειπουν ολοι σε αδειες, αλλα απο Σεπτεμβρη)

----------


## BlackCoral

LiloCook, θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω. Αν είναι θέμα χημείας του εγκεφάλου, πώς θα βοηθήσει ένας ψυχολόγος; Είναι ειλικρινής απορία. Μπορεί να αλλάξει η χημεία του εγκεφάλου; Άρα επηρεάζεται από τις σκέψεις μας; Τότε συμφωνούμε. Αν έχεις χρόνο πες περισσότερα.

----------


## Vox

> Τελικά θεραπεύεται η κατάθλιψη;;;


Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ναι. Σε άλλες, πιο σοβαρές μορφές (κλινική κατάθλιψη που σχετίζεται με αλλοιώσεις στον εγκέφαλο), μια θεραπεία, που αποτελεί μακροχρόνια προσπάθεια, μπορεί να έχει ποικίλα αποτελέσματα. Είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς. Πάντως, ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις επιτυχούς θεραπείας, η υποτροπή είναι κάτι πολύ κοινό. Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις μια ανασκόπηση πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## proteus

Είναι σα να ρωτάς: αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος;
Η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ. Αλλάζει. Η κατάθλιψη καταπολεμάται, αλλά δεν θεραπεύεται. Δεν είναι ιός. Συνδέεται με τον τρόπο ζωής μας, με το χαρακτήρα μας. Αν δεν αλλάξεις το τρόπο ζωής που σε οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη, αυτή θα ξαναγυρίσει.

Ο χαρακτήρας δεν αλλάζει, θωρακίζεται όμως. Η χημεία του εγκεφάλου παίζει ρόλο,ακόμα και αυτή όμως τροποποιείται. Νέες σκέψεις δημιουργούν νέες συνάψεις. Ο τρόπος που ανταποκρίνομαι στα γεγονότα εξαρτάται από τις συνάψεις, που είναι μαθημένες συμπεριφορές, συνήθειες. Οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν, αλλά είναι δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία.

Έχω εργαστεί εθελοντικά ως συντονιστής ομάδων αυτοβοήθειας για άτομα με διαταραχές διάθεσης (κατάθλιψη και διπολική διαταραχή). Είναι απίστευτο πόσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν την πάθησή τους ως άλλοθι για να μην αλλάξουν το στάτους ζωής τους, κι ας τους ταλαιπωρούσε. Συχνά προτιμούμε το οικείο βάλτωμα από την αβέβαιη ανάταση. Η ελευθερία έχει επιλογές, ρίσκο και ευθύνη.

Ενα ωραίο τσιτάτο που, δυστυχώς, κακοποιήθηκε από συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς είναι το :"Αλλάζουμε ή βουλιάζουμε". Είναι φοβερό πόσοι προτιμούν να βουλιάζουν στην κατάθλιψη, παρά να αλλάξουν. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η βαριά κατάθλιψη, που αγγίζει τα όρια της ψύχωσης. Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι πιό δύσκολα, η ανθρώπινη βούληση όμως αποδείχτηκε ανά τους αιώνες οτι κάνει θαύματα...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Είναι σα να ρωτάς: αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος;
> Η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ. Αλλάζει. Η κατάθλιψη καταπολεμάται, αλλά δεν θεραπεύεται. Δεν είναι ιός. Συνδέεται με τον τρόπο ζωής μας, με το χαρακτήρα μας. Αν δεν αλλάξεις το τρόπο ζωής που σε οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη, αυτή θα ξαναγυρίσει.
> 
> Ο χαρακτήρας δεν αλλάζει, θωρακίζεται όμως. Η χημεία του εγκεφάλου παίζει ρόλο,ακόμα και αυτή όμως τροποποιείται. Νέες σκέψεις δημιουργούν νέες συνάψεις. Ο τρόπος που ανταποκρίνομαι στα γεγονότα εξαρτάται από τις συνάψεις, που είναι μαθημένες συμπεριφορές, συνήθειες. Οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν, αλλά είναι δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία.
> 
> Έχω εργαστεί εθελοντικά ως συντονιστής ομάδων αυτοβοήθειας για άτομα με διαταραχές διάθεσης (κατάθλιψη και διπολική διαταραχή). Είναι απίστευτο πόσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν την πάθησή τους ως άλλοθι για να μην αλλάξουν το στάτους ζωής τους, κι ας τους ταλαιπωρούσε. Συχνά προτιμούμε το οικείο βάλτωμα από την αβέβαιη ανάταση. Η ελευθερία έχει επιλογές, ρίσκο και ευθύνη.
> 
> Ενα ωραίο τσιτάτο που, δυστυχώς, κακοποιήθηκε από συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς είναι το :"Αλλάζουμε ή βουλιάζουμε". Είναι φοβερό πόσοι προτιμούν να βουλιάζουν στην κατάθλιψη, παρά να αλλάξουν. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η βαριά κατάθλιψη, που αγγίζει τα όρια της ψύχωσης. Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι πιό δύσκολα, η ανθρώπινη βούληση όμως αποδείχτηκε ανά τους αιώνες οτι κάνει θαύματα...


 συμφωνω με οσα γραφεις, δυστυχως σαν ανθρωποι αρεσκομαστε μερικες φορες στην καταντια, διοτις ετσι ασχολουντε μαζι μας αλλοι ανθρωποι, ετσι μας βοηθαν, κανουν πραματα για εμας αρα εμεις μπορουμε να τεμπελιασουμε.Θυμαμαι ο γιατρος μου που μου το συγκρινε με ενα μικρο παιδακι, πολλες φορες τα μωρα δεν εχουν καμια ασθενια αλλα κλαινε, κι ζητανε βοηθεια συνηθως οταν οι γονεις τους εχουν φιλοξενουμενους σπιτι, για τον λογο του οτι θελουν παντα η προσοχη να ειναι στραμενη πανω τους! καπως ετσι ειναι μερικες φορες και με ενηλικους στην καταθλιψη.Ομως αυτο υπαρχει στις πρωτες και ελαφρες μορφες της καταθλιψης, διοτις οταν η καταθλιψη ειναι σοβαρη συμβαινει το αντιθετο, λεμε ψεματα οτι ειμαστε καλα για να μην ασχολιετε κανεις μαζι μας , να μας αφησει στους "δαιμονες" μας , στην κατρακυλα μας. κατα την γνωμη μου στην καταθλιψη παιζει μεγα ρολο η μαχη με το υποσυνειδητο μας, παιζει ρολο δλδ η λεγομενη "χαρτογραφιση" του εγκεφαλου μας των προτων 5 χρονων της ζωης μας.Αυτο ,γινετε διοτις καθε ερεθυσμα καθε προβληματισμος μας προσπαθουμε να τον αποδικοποιησουμε στο μυαλο μας βαση του "κωδικα" που πλασαμε τωτες, οταν μαλιστα λενε οι επιστημωνες οτι το 90/100 των σκεψεων μας ειναι απο το υποσυνειδητο μας, απο τον αυτοματο δλδ και οχι απο την εμεπτη ταυτοχρονη συνειδηση τωτες τα πραματα ειναι δυσκολα, για αυτο κι οι ασκησεις ολες των γνωστικιακων θεραπειων η των ινδων γκουρου, εχουν στοχο να καταφερουμε να συγκεκτρονομαστε απολυτος στο "τωρα", να μην δουλευει καθολου η εμπιρια διοτις δεν μας αφηνει να ειμαστε σωστα δεχτικοι στους νεους ερεθυσμους του μυαλου μας! με αποτελλεσμα να μην μπορουμε να εχουμε καθαρη και δυναμικη αποφαση.

----------


## NaYa

> Η καταθλιψη δεν ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα. Η χημεία του εγκεφάλου καθορίζει τη συναισθηματική μας κατάσταση. Το να πεις σε ενα καταθλιπτικο "μην εισαι στεναχωρημενος" είναι σαν να λες σε καποιον που εχει ασθα "παρε μια βαθυα ανασα". Απλα δεν μπορει. 
> 
> Θεωρω πως υπαρχει τρόποι να γίνει καλυτερα ενας ανθρωπος με καταθλιψη και αυτος σίγουρα δεν είναι απλα να κάνει "ωραίες σκέψεις". 
> 
> Δεν αρκεί να θέλεις να φτάσεις εκεί που θες, το ζητημα ειναι και μπορείς. Και εγω θελω να μην εχω βουλιμία αλλα΄δεν αρκεί να το θελω. Και δεν σταματαω να εχω βουλιμια γιατί δεν το θελω, αλλα γιατί ακόμα δεν μπορω. 
> 
> Βρες ενα καλό ψυχολόγο που θα σε βοηθήσει. Θεωρω πως ειναι η μοναδικη λύση. 
> 
> ( ξέρω τώρα λειπουν ολοι σε αδειες, αλλα απο Σεπτεμβρη)


Η κατάθλιψη δεν είναι μόνο χημεία εγκεφάλου.Ειναι ΚΑΙ χαρακτήρα.Ιδιοσυγκρασιας.Τ ο ένα επηρεάζει το άλλο.Σιγουρα πρέπει να βρω ψυχολόγο,το έχω στο νου.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## NaYa

> Είναι σα να ρωτάς: αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος;
> Η απάντηση είναι ΝΑΙ. Αλλάζει. Η κατάθλιψη καταπολεμάται, αλλά δεν θεραπεύεται. Δεν είναι ιός. Συνδέεται με τον τρόπο ζωής μας, με το χαρακτήρα μας. Αν δεν αλλάξεις το τρόπο ζωής που σε οδήγησε στην κατάθλιψη, αυτή θα ξαναγυρίσει.
> 
> Ο χαρακτήρας δεν αλλάζει, θωρακίζεται όμως. Η χημεία του εγκεφάλου παίζει ρόλο,ακόμα και αυτή όμως τροποποιείται. Νέες σκέψεις δημιουργούν νέες συνάψεις. Ο τρόπος που ανταποκρίνομαι στα γεγονότα εξαρτάται από τις συνάψεις, που είναι μαθημένες συμπεριφορές, συνήθειες. Οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν, αλλά είναι δύσκολη και επίπονη διαδικασία.
> 
> Έχω εργαστεί εθελοντικά ως συντονιστής ομάδων αυτοβοήθειας για άτομα με διαταραχές διάθεσης (κατάθλιψη και διπολική διαταραχή). Είναι απίστευτο πόσοι χρησιμοποιούσαν την πάθησή τους ως άλλοθι για να μην αλλάξουν το στάτους ζωής τους, κι ας τους ταλαιπωρούσε. Συχνά προτιμούμε το οικείο βάλτωμα από την αβέβαιη ανάταση. Η ελευθερία έχει επιλογές, ρίσκο και ευθύνη.
> 
> Ενα ωραίο τσιτάτο που, δυστυχώς, κακοποιήθηκε από συγκεκριμένους πολιτικούς είναι το :"Αλλάζουμε ή βουλιάζουμε". Είναι φοβερό πόσοι προτιμούν να βουλιάζουν στην κατάθλιψη, παρά να αλλάξουν. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η βαριά κατάθλιψη, που αγγίζει τα όρια της ψύχωσης. Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι πιό δύσκολα, η ανθρώπινη βούληση όμως αποδείχτηκε ανά τους αιώνες οτι κάνει θαύματα...


Τρομερό όντως αυτό που λες για τη δικαιολογία της πάθησης.Συνδεω γεγονότα κ έχω γνωρίσει κι εγώ άτομα που το είχαν καραμέλα,εφησυχαζονταν με την κατάθλιψη και το έβαζαν μπροστά από όλα..Εγώ νιώθω ντροπή.Δεν το πολυλεω.Νιωθω αποτυχημένη και ανίκανη και αδύναμη.Και ξέρω ότι ισχύει.Ντρεπομαι που δεν είμαι ικανή να είναι ήρεμη,έχω άγχος και φαίνεται στους άλλους..δεν ξέρω.Θελω να αλλαξω τις συνηθισμένες διαδρομές του νου,αλλά δεν ξέρω πως..δεν ξέρω τι θα λειτουργούσε σε εμένα.Οποτε...βουλιαζουμε... εχρι να πιάσουμε πάτο και να αλλάξουμε.. Κάπως έτσι.

----------


## giorgos panou

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα! 
Πρωτα απο ολα δεν εισαι ανικανη, η γραφη σου ειναι ενδιαφερον , αυτα που γρΑφεις και το πως τα γραφεις εχουν ξεκουραστω διαβασμα και σωστη σειρα! δλδ εγω τι να πω??? , με την λογικη την δικη σου εγω δεν θα επρεπε να ξανα στειλω ουτε μειλ στο σουπερ μαρκετ!! χαχα, κανω τοσα λαθη!! αρα εισαι μια χαρα!!
Θα σε συμβουλευα να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου λιγακι, δεν ειναι επικυνδηνο η μοναξια!!! μην την φοβομαστε, αρκει να μην ειναι συνεχεια.Ομως σε βοηθαει να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου , οπου ειναι μερικες φορες ,και σε ατομα σαν εενα με συνειδηση ειναι ο πιο αυστρος κριτης ο εαυτος μας.
Υστερα, οπως εχω ξανα γραψει δεν ειναι ντροπη να "ταξιδεψεις" λιγακι στο παρελθον σου, να βρεις πραξεις που εχεις κανει και ηταν κατορθοματα, πραξεις που μπορουν να σε κανου υπερυφανη! Μπορεις να θυμηθεις ειτε επαγγελματικες σου επιτυχιες, ειτε κατις αλλο και δεν ειναι ντροπη να το φερεις στο συνειδητο σου! και να το κρατας, να το σκεφτεσι και να το υπερηφανευεσαι! Αυτο για ατομα που δεν ειναι "ψονια" κανει καλο. καντω!! νιωσαι υπερηφανη!

----------


## LiloCook

Ιδιοσυγκασιας στην ιατρική σημαίνει ο τρόπος που αντιδράς σε κάποια ερεθίσματα. Εαν μιλάμε για ταπεραμέντο, χαρτομαντεία και μάσημα φύλλων οκ. 
Ο χαρακτήρας μας είναι ο εγκέφαλος μας, ο τρόπος που αντιδράς. Εαν χαίρεσαι οι νευροδιαβιβαστές σου το μεταφέρουν στο εγκεφαλο σου και εσυ παραγεις ορμόνες. Ο λόγος που δεν χαιρόμαστε με τα ίδια πραγματα είναι γιατί δεν έχουμε τον ίδιο εγκέφαλο. Οτί χαιρόμαστε με τα ίδια πραγματα δεν μας κάνει ίδιους χαρακτήρες. Ίσως καλούς φίλους.

Η καταθλιψη τα ρημάζει ΟΛΑ. Ολα. Δεν είσαι ο εαυτός σου. Δεν χαίρεσαι με τα ίδια πραγματα, δεν ζείς με το ίδιο τροπο. 

Πιστεύεις ότι μια κοπέλα που βιάστηκε και η κατάθλιψη την βρήκε και επεσε στο κενό είναι γιατί η ιδιοσυγκρασία της δεν το άντεξε ή γιατί ο εγκέφαλος της σταμάτησε να δουλεύει σωστα για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει; 

Ο ηθοποιός Robbie Williams αυτοκτόνησε γιατί έπασχε από σοβαρή νευροεκφυλιστική ασθένεια. Οχι γιατί λένε " οι κωμικοί κρύβουν τον πόνο τους στην κωμωδία". Όχι γιατί πιέστηκε να είναι χαρούμενος. Γιατί δεν βρήκε την θεραπεία για την ασθένεια του. Ήταν ένας άρρωστος ανθρωπος, δεν ήταν θεμα χαρακτήρα. 

Όταν έρχεται η καταθλιψη στην πόρτα σου δεν είσαι ο εαυτό σου. Μην τον κατηγορείς για αυτα που κάνει. Είναι λάθος να τα βάζεις με εσένα. Ένας άνθρωπος με κατάθλιψη είναι άρρωστος. Ενας έχεις καταθλιψη, είσαι άρρωστη. Και χρειάζεσαι γιατρό. Μην το έχεις απλά στο νού σου. Βρες τον χτες. 

Το πιο σημαντικό όργανο στο σώμα μας δεν το προσέχουμε. Μας κρατάει ζωντανούς. 
Εμένα "σκοτώνει" ένα ένα τα ζωτικά μου όργανα. Δεν έχω βουλιμία γιατί είμαι τεμπέλα ή λιχούδα ή επιρρεπής στο να παρασύρομαι ή αδύναμος χαρακτήρας. 

Εγω σε ευχαριστω που μου απάντησες.

----------


## NaYa

> Ιδιοσυγκασιας στην ιατρική σημαίνει ο τρόπος που αντιδράς σε κάποια ερεθίσματα. Εαν μιλάμε για ταπεραμέντο, χαρτομαντεία και μάσημα φύλλων οκ. 
> Ο χαρακτήρας μας είναι ο εγκέφαλος μας, ο τρόπος που αντιδράς. Εαν χαίρεσαι οι νευροδιαβιβαστές σου το μεταφέρουν στο εγκεφαλο σου και εσυ παραγεις ορμόνες. Ο λόγος που δεν χαιρόμαστε με τα ίδια πραγματα είναι γιατί δεν έχουμε τον ίδιο εγκέφαλο. Οτί χαιρόμαστε με τα ίδια πραγματα δεν μας κάνει ίδιους χαρακτήρες. Ίσως καλούς φίλους.
> 
> Η καταθλιψη τα ρημάζει ΟΛΑ. Ολα. Δεν είσαι ο εαυτός σου. Δεν χαίρεσαι με τα ίδια πραγματα, δεν ζείς με το ίδιο τροπο. 
> 
> Πιστεύεις ότι μια κοπέλα που βιάστηκε και η κατάθλιψη την βρήκε και επεσε στο κενό είναι γιατί η ιδιοσυγκρασία της δεν το άντεξε ή γιατί ο εγκέφαλος της σταμάτησε να δουλεύει σωστα για να μπορέσει να επιβιώσει; 
> 
> Ο ηθοποιός Robbie Williams αυτοκτόνησε γιατί έπασχε από σοβαρή νευροεκφυλιστική ασθένεια. Οχι γιατί λένε " οι κωμικοί κρύβουν τον πόνο τους στην κωμωδία". Όχι γιατί πιέστηκε να είναι χαρούμενος. Γιατί δεν βρήκε την θεραπεία για την ασθένεια του. Ήταν ένας άρρωστος ανθρωπος, δεν ήταν θεμα χαρακτήρα. 
> 
> ...


Κοίτα, γιατρός δεν είμαι.Λεγοντας ιδιοσυγκρασία δεν εννοώ τη συμπεριφορά αλλά τα ξεχωριστά χαρακτηριστικά καθενός μας που τα φέρουμε εκ φύσεως.Ποιος μίλησε για χαρτομαντειες κ μάσημα φύλλων;;(Μακάρι ..αλλά δεν,μια ομοιοπαθητική δοκίμασα κι αυτή στο 2μηνο διακόπηκε πανηγυρικά)! Μόνο εγκεφάλο έχουμε,από εκεί νιωθουμε, επεξεργαζόμαστε κτλ.Η κατάθλιψη είναι ξεκάθαρα χημική ανισορροπία, στην οποία είναι και πιο επιρρεπείς θα έλεγα.. συγκεκριμένοι τύποι ανθρώπων(δυστυχώς είναι και κληρονομική)
Αλλά αυτή είναι μια συζήτηση που μπαίνει σε ψυχιατρικά χωράφια.
Σαφώς και γνωρίζω-οπως όλοι που μπαίνουμε εδω-οτι κλισέ όπως σκέψου θετικά ή μη τα παίρνεις όλα τόσο σοβαρά,δεν έχουν καμία δύναμη.
Αυτή που βιάστηκε έχει κατάθλιψη από μετατραυματικό συνδρομο.Και ναι ίσως κάποια άλλη να μην έπεφτε από το μπαλκόνι .Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις κ συμπεριφορές,επειδή δεν είχαμε και τις ίδιες εμπειρίες..
Σε γενικές γραμμές, νομίζω πως λέμε το ίδιο (εσύ κι εγώ)
Γιατρό έχω... ψυχολόγο δεν έχω... δυστυχώς..

----------


## Macgyver

https://www.awakengr.com/oi-anthropo...chika-dynatoi/


Hρθα να διαψευσω ολα (?) τα ανωτερω γραμμενα ........ οχι για νανοιξω κουβεντα ......

----------


## proteus

> Εγώ νιώθω ντροπή.Δεν το πολυλεω.Νιωθω αποτυχημένη και ανίκανη και αδύναμη.Και ξέρω ότι ισχύει.Ντρεπομαι που δεν είμαι ικανή να είναι ήρεμη,έχω άγχος και φαίνεται στους άλλους..δεν ξέρω.Θελω να αλλαξω τις συνηθισμένες διαδρομές του νου,αλλά δεν ξέρω πως..δεν ξέρω τι θα λειτουργούσε σε εμένα.Οποτε...βουλιαζουμε... εχρι να πιάσουμε πάτο και να αλλάξουμε.. Κάπως έτσι.


Ισχύει οτι είσαι αποτυχημένη και ανίκανη; Εξαρτάται πώς αξιολογείς τις επιτυχίες και τις αποτυχίες σου, πόσο ψηλά βάζεις τον πήχη, με ποιους συγκρίνεις τον εαυτό σου (άτιμο πράγμα οι συγκρίσεις). Είναι κλασική λάθος πεποίθηση που έχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι με γονείς αδιάφορους ή απαιτητικούς ή επικριτικούς. Αν το αναλύσουμε προσεκτικά θα διαπιστώσεις οτι επικεντρώνεσαι στα σημεία εκείνα που θεωρείς οτι υστερείς και παραβλέπεις τα δυνατά σου σημεία.

Αν δε γνωρίσεις αληθινά τον εαυτό σου με τις δυνάμεις και τις αδυναμίες σου δεν θα μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις τις διαδρομές σου. Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξουμε μια διαδρομή που δεν ξέρουμε.

----------


## el.gre

Υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη κατάθλιψης. Άλλοτε πρέπει να πάρουμε φάρμακα άλλοτε Ν αλλάξουμε το περιβάλλον μέσα στο οποίο δρούμε άλλοτε Ν αλλάξουμε εμείς η και όλα τα παραπάνω.Αναλογα με τη βαρύτητα της αναζητούμε κ τα όπλα να την πολεμήσουμε. Καμία φορά οι φίλοι η οικογένεια είναι ισχυρά όπλα πολλές φορές όμως χρειάζεται και ο ψυχολόγος.

----------


## Marilou

> Τρομερό όντως αυτό που λες για τη δικαιολογία της πάθησης.Συνδεω γεγονότα κ έχω γνωρίσει κι εγώ άτομα που το είχαν καραμέλα,εφησυχαζονταν με την κατάθλιψη και το έβαζαν μπροστά από όλα..Εγώ νιώθω ντροπή.Δεν το πολυλεω.Νιωθω αποτυχημένη και ανίκανη και αδύναμη.Και ξέρω ότι ισχύει.Ντρεπομαι που δεν είμαι ικανή να είναι ήρεμη,έχω άγχος και φαίνεται στους άλλους..δεν ξέρω.Θελω να αλλαξω τις συνηθισμένες διαδρομές του νου,αλλά δεν ξέρω πως..δεν ξέρω τι θα λειτουργούσε σε εμένα.Οποτε...βουλιαζουμε... εχρι να πιάσουμε πάτο και να αλλάξουμε.. Κάπως έτσι.


Ισως αν αρχίζεις και βλέπεις ολα αυτα για τα οποία ντρέπεσαι κατάματα και τα αποδεκτής ειναι καλυτερα να τα παλέψεις?
Νομίζω όταν πλέον δεχτούμε ότι βρισκόμαστε μέσα στο λαβύρινθο της κατάθλιψης και καταλάβουμε πληρως τι μας συμβαίνει, τότε μόνο θα καταφέρουμε να βρούμε τον σωστό δρόμο ωστε να μπορέσουμε να βγούμε από΄όλο αυτό..
Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε τα σημαδια της και να τα αποδεχόμαστε .
Δεν χρειαζεται να ντρεπόμαστε, δεν ειναι κατι κακο και το κυριότερο δεν το επιδιώξαμε ...
Ισα ίσα λενε οτι άνθρωποι που βαδίζουν συχνά σε τέτοια μονοπάτια ειναι άτομα τρομερά ευαισθητοποιημένα απέναντι στα γεγονότα και στις καταστασεις που τους παρουσιάζει η ίδια τους η ζωή.

Κανε την προσπάθεια σου καταρχήν να αποδεκτής και να κατανοήσεις ολο αυτο που σου συμβαίνει .Βρες την πηγή όλου αυτού.
Αυτο θα σε βοηθήσει αρχικά να σταματήσεις να ντρέπεσαι και να αρχίζεις να μιλάς γι αυτο πιο ελεύθερα.
Μονο εξωτερικεύοντας ολα αυτα που νιώθουμε χωρίς ντροπή καταφέρνουμε να βρίσκουμε λυσεις οι οποιες θα μας βοηθήσουν να αντιμετωπίσουμε αποτελεσματικά ενα θεμα που μας απασχολεί.

Σκέψου αυτή την στιγμή οτι μέσα σου μεγαλώνει ενα μικρο αγκάθι…
Μην το ΄΄ τρέφεις΄΄ με τα σωστά συστατικά και μεγαλώνει μέρα με την μερα όλο και πιο πολύ. .Καταπολέμησε το στην ρίζα του γρηγορα, ωστε να μην του δωσεις την ευκαιρια να μεγαλώσει κι άλλο και να ριζώσει βαθια μέσα σου.

----------


## NaYa

> Ισχύει οτι είσαι αποτυχημένη και ανίκανη; Εξαρτάται πώς αξιολογείς τις επιτυχίες και τις αποτυχίες σου, πόσο ψηλά βάζεις τον πήχη, με ποιους συγκρίνεις τον εαυτό σου (άτιμο πράγμα οι συγκρίσεις). Είναι κλασική λάθος πεποίθηση που έχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι με γονείς αδιάφορους ή απαιτητικούς ή επικριτικούς. Αν το αναλύσουμε προσεκτικά θα διαπιστώσεις οτι επικεντρώνεσαι στα σημεία εκείνα που θεωρείς οτι υστερείς και παραβλέπεις τα δυνατά σου σημεία.
> 
> Αν δε γνωρίσεις αληθινά τον εαυτό σου με τις δυνάμεις και τις αδυναμίες σου δεν θα μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις τις διαδρομές σου. Δεν γίνεται να αλλάξουμε μια διαδρομή που δεν ξέρουμε.


Όλα σωστά.Ολα δύσκολα.Τα σωστά είναι δύσκολα (?)Ωραία τα λέμε.Ατιμο πράγμα οι συγκρίσεις!!Η ζήλια με πήγε μπροστά πάντως.. κάποτε!Νιώθω σαν να μου επιτίθεται το ίδιο μου το μυαλό..και να θέλει το κακο μου.. Καναπές -τηλεόραση,πώς να κινηθείς μέσα σε αυτό το δίπτυχο που ορίζει τη ζωή μας; Πώς να αντικρίσεις την ματαίωση των ονείρων σου;

----------


## LiloCook

> https://www.awakengr.com/oi-anthropo...chika-dynatoi/
> 
> 
> Hρθα να διαψευσω ολα (?) τα ανωτερω γραμμενα ........ οχι για νανοιξω κουβεντα ......


Γραφεις ενα σχόλιο θα εχεις κουβεντα, για αυτο λεγεται σχολιο και όχι μονολογος.

*Είναι καιρός να δούμε τους ανθρώπους που παλεύουν με τις ψυχικές ασθένειες ως δυνατούς. Όπως ένα άτομο με διαβήτη μπορεί να είναι σωματικά δυνατό έτσι και ένα άτομο που υποφέρει από κατάθλιψη μπορεί να είναι ψυχικά δυνατό.*
ΔΙΑΒΗΤΗΣ VS ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ Ουαου! Σε ενα site που εχει ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ /ΔΙΑΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ KAI (ταρα ταραννν) AΣΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ! Γιουπιιιιιι! 

Εχει και τεστακι με τιτλο: ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΔΡΑΚΟ ΤΗΣ φωτο και θα δεις τι κρυβει το υποσυνειδητο σου.

Δειξε μου τον φιλο σου να σου πω ποιος εισαι ή δειξε μου το καπακι της τουαλετα σου να σου πω τι κρυβει το εντερο σου.
Σοβαρευτειτεεεε....

----------


## mindcrime

Πως εισαι τοσο βεβαιος πως δεν ηθελαν να αλλαξουν το στατους της ζωής τους; Δηλαδή σου έλεγε καποιος πως παιρνω 20mg zyprexa μπορω να σηκωθω το πρωί για δουλειά αλλά προτιμω να έχω το φάρμακο ως δικαιολογία και να αράζω στο κρεβάτι;

Να σου μιλήσω προσωπικα για εμένα; Υπάρχουν εποχές που ξεκινάω τη δουλειά στις 10 υπαρχουν εποχές που ξεκινάω στις 6 και υπάρχουν μέρες που ξεκινάω και στις 4 και δουλευω από 8 ως και 16 ώρες αν χρειαστεί. Ετσι ειναι ο κλαδος των διεθνων μεταφορων. Ο βασικός μου τομέας είναι να βοηθαω τον κολλητο μου στο τρέξιμο της εταιρίας δηλαδή στο management της εταιρίας αλλά αν χρειαστεί βγάζω πολύ εύκολα το κουστούμι βαζω φορμα εργασίας ανεβαίνω στη καρότσα της νταλικας και ντανιάζω δεματα συσκευες και αποσκευες και το κάνω και για 8 ώρες ή και 10 ώρες ασταμάτητα αν χρειαστεί γιατι το καράβι στη Πάτρα δεν θα σε περιμένει. 

Θα μου πει καποιος μα καλα ρε φίλε έχεις μεταδιδακτορικό και κάvεις αυτό; Ναι κάνω αυτό γιατι μου δινει οικονομικές απολαβές που αλλιώς δεν θα τις έπαιρνα, γιατί το βράδυ αν τυχόν είχε χαμαλίκι η μέρα θα πιω δύο μπύρες να ξεκουραστώ και θα πω μέσα μου όχι για μαγκιά αλλά γιατι το ίδιο μου το σωμα θα με κάνει να το σκέφτω λίγοι άντρες μπορούν να την κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά και θα γεμίσω αυτοεκτίμηση. Κατά κάποιο τροπο το παροδικό χαμαλίκι είναι το ναρκωτικό μου, είναι αυτό που με κάνει να σέβομαι τον εαυτό μου και να λέω είμαι αμάσητος. 

Να σου πω μια αληθεια όμως παιρνω μεχρι 200mg seroquel αν έπαιρνα 600mg oύτε για να φτιαξω καφε δεν θα σηκωνομουν το πρωί. Μπορει καποιος να παρει το ρισκο να μειωσει τα φάρμακα από 600mg πχ στα 200mg για να ξυπνησει το πρωι και να παει σε δουλειά; Εγώ ρε φίλε που σου περιεγραψα την επαγγελματική μου καθημερινότητα δεν θα το έκανα. Ειναι ρίσκο δεν ξέρω αν το καταλαβαινεις αλλά πίστεψε με ειναι ρισκο

----------


## mindcrime

Αν μου πεις όμως για OCD θα σου πως οι τύποι πρεπει να δουλευουν γουσταρουν δεν γουστάρουν 15 ώρες την ημερα χειρωνακτική εργασία με τσίτα και τρέξιμο για να ξεκολλήσει ο εγκεφαλος, μόνο έτσι θα παρουν μπροστά

----------


## BlackCoral

Στη NaYa. Δεν είσαι η κατάθλιψή σου. Πρόσεχε τον τρόπο που απευθύνεσαι σε σένα. Παρατήρησε όταν το κάνεις, δώσε βάση σε σένα όταν σε κατηγορείς για την κατάθλιψη. Πρέπει να τα διαχωρίσεις αυτά και να κάνεις αλλαγές και σ' αυτό. Σε χρειάζεσαι για τη μάχη, δεν έχεις την πολυτέλεια να είσαι εχθρός σου. Ποτέ δεν την έχεις, αλλά τώρα ακόμη περισσότερο, καθώς την ενέργειά σου πρέπει να την χρησιμοποιείς σοφά, όση έχεις, όταν την έχεις. Δεν είσαι για αυτοσκαμπιλάκια, τύπου είμαι άχρηστη και τεμπέλα και αδύναμη και δεν μπορώ. Μπορείς. Σπάσε τον τρόπο που έχεις συνηθίσει να σε βλέπεις. Και όλα φυσικά με οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια χρειάζεσαι, ιατρική, οικογενειακή, φιλική, αν είχες μάθει να μην ζητάς βοήθεια, και τη χρειάζεσαι, τώρα θα πρέπει να κάνεις βήματα.

----------


## take a break

Θεραπεύεται όχι αλλά συντηρηται σε δύο περιπτώσεις όταν έχεις χρήμα να ζήσεις μία όμορφη ζωή όχι εξτριμ πράγματα, μία καλή ποιότητα ζωής εννοώ και όταν έχεις έστω έναν άνθρωπο δίπλα σου να σε αγαπά πραγματικά και να σε στηρίζει

----------

